# Halloween @ Stevenage Chicago's... what should our staff wear?



## Chicago's Stevenage (Oct 12, 2015)

Chicago's Stevenage said:


> 18 days till Halloween and tickets sales are in full swing but now we've got to make sure it is going to be a night to remember! To add to the scare what kinds of costumes do you think our staff should wear? Remember they have to be able to work behind a bar easily but the scarier the better!
> Go to our website at Chicago's Stevenage to buy your tickets to our massive event. Tickets going fast!


----------

